
Show HN: Coggle – Beautiful mind maps - heelhook
https://coggle.it/
======
fiatjaf
The problem with all these mind map drawing tools is that they seem like a
paper where you can draw and link your thoughts, but are too limited. This
one, for example, only lets you add new branches to existing branches, it
doesn't let you reorganize branches, or link from an item to another in
another branch. I don't know how and if it should do this, but it is a
problem. This is not yet the ultimate mind map solution we were waiting for.

~~~
heelhook
Agreed. It does let you reorganize (using shift) but its cumbersome. Not
letting you link between existing items would need to be added, I've been
using it today and it would be good to have that feature.

------
woah
Your tag line is "beautiful mind maps", yet the screenshots on your site are
tiny and I can't see what the interface looks like.

~~~
heelhook
I agree. The site's not mine though, otherwise I would highlight the
appearance more; the mind maps are really beautiful.

------
ToastyMallows
How does Coggle pay for server cost if it's free to use and always will be?

~~~
heelhook
Looks like they ask you to put down 5 GBP per year support to gain early
access to features.

